# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Aiko Chihira (Chihara), gynoid robot, Toshiba Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Toshiba Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

CEATEC: Humanoid robot signs with rubbery hands 

 Published on Oct 7, 2014




> Aiko Chihara is welcoming guests at Toshiba's booth at Ceatec outside Tokyo and can communicate in sign language.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Aiko: Toshiba's new Android receptionist

 Published on Oct 7, 2014




> Toshiba's newest hire (of sorts) is called Aiko Chihara - and she's manning a reception desk at the company's booth at CEATEC 2014 in Japan. Oh, and she's a silicone coated robot.
> Read more here:
> "Toshiba's new android 'employee' uses sign language, speaks Japanese"
> 
> by Mat Smith
> October 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Toshiba’s humanoid robot 

 Published on Oct 7, 2014




> Toshiba Corp. shows off its humanoid robot, which can both speak and use sign language, at CEATEC 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Toshiba's Lifelike Singing Robot 

Published on Jan 11, 2015




> TechCrunch stops by for a demo of Toshiba's eerily lifelike communication robot.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Musical 'Android' Sings the Classics - CES 2015 

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> Is this the future? Toshiba showcases a new kind of communication robot at this year's CES.

----------


## Airicist

Android Robot "Aiko Chihira" takes over as Receptionist of Tokyo Store 

Published on Apr 20, 2015




> A life-like android robot marked her first day at work as a receptionist at a major department store in Tokyo on Monday, greeting customers as they walked in.
> 
> The Mitsukoshi Nihombashi department store unveiled their new receptionist "Aiko Chihira" to customers and the media.
> 
> The department store said it hopes the robot will be an effective tool in giving directions to customers and boosting store campaigns.
> 
> The robot will serve as receptionist at the store's entrance until Tuesday, after which it will be available as a guide on the store's 7th floor until the 5 May.

----------


## Airicist

Chihira Junco 1/4 

Published on May 5, 2018




> Android “Chihira Junco” (Toshiba)
> Aqua City Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan
> December 2017

----------


## Airicist

Chihira Junco 2/4 Song

Published on May 5, 2018




> Android “Chihira Junco” (Toshiba)
> Aqua City Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan
> December 2017

----------


## Airicist

Chihira Junco 3/4 Presentation

Published on May 5, 2018




> Android “Chihira Junco” (Toshiba)
> Aqua City Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan
> December 2017

----------


## Airicist

Chihira Junco 4/4 Presentation, close-up

Published on May 5, 2018




> Android “Chihira Junco” (Toshiba)
> Aqua City Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan
> December 2017

----------

